# Starting to Take Shape



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## 69Ed (Jan 23, 2005)

Looks great! Makes me wish I was started on my landscaping, but probably won't happen until the snow flies again! 

How are you making the cliffs, sculptamold?

Ed


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Very nice landscaping -- can't wait to get started on mine!

'Doba


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Very very Nice... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: How hard would it be to get a full length shot or two... Keep us posted as you go Please.


Jeff


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

GREAT work! :thumbsup: That little revene (SP?) you have looks VERY realistic.....

How big is that layout?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Excellent work! the track is looking realy good now definatly kee[ us posted as you progress..although I know you'l never be finished..lol.. thats just part of the fun in scenic work.

Dave


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Gonna have to take mine down and come up with a new layout with scenery! Looks great so far. How about that aerial shot from the blimp? Thanks for sharing. rr :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

That looks really great. I gotta do something with mine too. I went 1/43rd about a year ago. I am now beginnig to feel really torn between HO and 1/43rd. I have to wait a little longer and se how I feel.

I always wanted a big HO layout. I finally expanded my table to 12' X 5' out of what i felt as necessity. Now I am beginning to fantasize about having my HO set on this table.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

AFX................great work, I love a platform with the "real" look. I find lots of ho buildings on fleabay, sometimes their a blast to get. a huge box of things to go through. but the best place I found was a toy train show, holy moly there was tons and tons of buildings and guys were practically giving it away. I spent 120.00 and came home with about 6 ho engines and 3 big bags of buildings.
good luck


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Although 1/43rd is "O" scale and scenery is in every hobby shop that sells train stuff. And customs are easier with 1/43rd. I am just starting to miss HO, its what I grew up with. I am trying to make room for both.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

AFXToo:

Nice to finally see some pics of your setup!!!!!! Man does it look great.Looks as tho you have a lot of nice long straights,which I really like as I love the high speed cars.
I'll take a layout like yours that is all landscaped out any day over one that is just a bunch of track on a board.

How big is the track overall??????? What will you be using for lap timing? Any plans for drivers stations?????

Keep this thread going with more pics.I will need them to use as a reference as I will soon be starting the scenery on my setup as well.This is great stuff!!!!!! I wish you lived near me.I'd love to run some of my G3's on this track!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Mike


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow track looks cool so far. Nice job. Isn't that landscaping stuff fun?

Finding old HO racing buildings is tough. I have a ton of old stuff that took years and some tall cash to accumulate. Some structures have migrated to other members tracks. You usually find them on eBay in lots. Unfortunately the final bidding gets pretty expensive. Some things like the burger stand and judges stand you can still find MIB for pretty cheap. America's Best Train and Hobby by me always has a good number of loose, old pre-built HO buildings for sale for cheap that appear to be estate sale stuff. I recently picked up a mint Tastee-Freez ($8.00) and a Mirror Motors car dealership that even had the window decals and car models. ($10.00) I'd suggest looking in older hobby shops in the train sections. You can usually find old MIB stuff mixed in with HO train supplies. Or swap meets!


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Afx, how's the progress coming? Looking VERY nice!!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## redwog (Jan 3, 2004)

AFX TOO - Thank You - Beautiful! I too have a landscaped track but as you know I hand routed mine - just personal preference. Your ideas are very similar to mine although I do have a lot more cliffs as the result of an elevated track which allows for this - as a result I have a lot of guard rails to build. I am using balsa - to scale by the way and am painting them a light grey with some road grime and tire marks here and there. I am now working on a water fall and a creek which ends up in a lake. I love the fact that you havent gone for the "Race Track" theme but more of a True Road Course. You mentioned a rock wall - I carved one out of blue foam and painted with various washes of acrylic grey - looks great and is forgiving. Sure it took a while but like you said its the journey thats so much fun and rewarding! 
After seeing your pictures May be now others will realize how much MORE fun it is to race on a lancaped track! 
Again I Cant Thank you enough for the pictures a Beautuful - Beautiful Job.
Would love to see more when available!
Ted G.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

*Spin out aprons*

AFX too:

Nice job on the landscaping. I have the cork shoulders on my layout and used a 1/16" two side sticky foam tape. The height is right, but the tape is starting to pop up on some of the tighter radii. In your pics, it looks like you used the cork shoulders painted black. If you did, how did you get the height right and how did you get it to stick? If you didn't use cork, what did you use?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## No3forever (Aug 26, 2004)

*Garage Area*

AFXtoo,

I was admiring your garage area display. Can you tell me if the cases hanging on the wall are custom? If not who makes them?

No3forever


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

No3forever said:


> AFXtoo,
> 
> I was admiring your garage area display. Can you tell me if the cases hanging on the wall are custom? If not who makes them?
> 
> No3forever



New site sponser....http://www.carneyplastics.com/


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

car guy said:


> New site sponser....http://www.carneyplastics.com/



WOAH! Those guys have some nice cases...and GREAT prices


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

AFX Too - Where do you buy neoprene foam from McMaster Carr? Is that a hobby item, hardware item, etc?
Jim


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks AFX Too!

Jim


----------

